# Body bolts



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I am going to replace my body mounts because they are rough, I don't want to break any off or spin the capture nuts. I was thinking my impact gun would put less torque on them than a breaker bar and therefore give me a better shot. 

Opinions/ experience?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not less torque, and you won't be able to feel it as well if it's about to snap. But, that said, an impact can "shock" a frozen fastener into coming loose. I've done it by doing super quick bursts, loose/tight/loose....I would try a breaker bar first, though. Also, plenty of Kroil or liquid wrench for an overnight soak wouldn't hurt at all....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree, Go slow!!


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

This might help out, even if yours aren't rusted.
"Basics of Basics" Rusted bolt in caged nut removal.
Russ


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks, good article


----------

